# Paphs from OZ for my collection



## green19 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi guys! 
Just got some plants from OZ and as always picked out some really nice Paphs to keep. 

Paph Sorcerer’s Stone 
Paph Icy Icy winds 
Paph Gridlock ‘Sambo’ x Weltz World ‘Rotunda’ 

Enjoy!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 6, 2008)

Pretty nice complexes.


----------



## paphioland (Feb 6, 2008)

Did you get these on ebay?


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 7, 2008)

Pretty!!!

Ramon


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice selection!


----------



## green19 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi,

Actually I got them from Terry Root and currently some of them are still on ebay for sale. 
Please see my listings on ebay under kalach19


----------



## CLMoss (Feb 8, 2008)

Wow! These plants are beautiful! I just received three of them today! Thank you Katrina!

C


----------

